
Coding “Snake” in 4 min 30 sec (no engine or library) - mfalkus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGmXxpIj6vs
======
al2o3cr
_builds a game quickly using a canvas element in a browser_

    
    
        no engine or library
    

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

